# Big Jim does it again...



## belle&bows (Oct 19, 2009)

I know all you guys and gals enjoy lookin at deer and bows so please allow me to show you a new bow waiting on me when I got home from work today....
Big Jim Buffalo Bow
62" and 52@28" so about 56 at my draw
Bocate riser and Bocate limb veneers with lemon wood accent in riser and overlays
Let me know what you think





















The pic of the limb is representative of the back and belly of the entire limb.
When speaking with Jim during the planning and ordering process of the bow I told Jim I wanted to leave the overlays etc. up to him, but please avoid white.
About 2 weeks ago I spoke with Jim and he said he missed the no white request and he had a very thin white fiberglass lam in the limbs and tip overlays. He also said that if this was an issue he would build me another bow.
If you look REAL hard you MIGHT see the lam in the riser.
Well...................
Jim, you sir are an artist and a gentleman. I had very high expectations and you way exceeded them. This bow is amazing and shoots every bit if not better than it looks. Within just a few shots the bow was putting my arrows in the kill zone, CONSISTANTLY!
I usually don't have a lot to say and just watch and listen but, KUDO'S TO YOU SIR!!
You can all bet this bow will be with me as I pursue that good buck I'm after, the one I don't talk too much about
 

THANK YOU BIG JIM


----------



## Elbow (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful Lemon Wood! As usual, good work from Big Jim! I wouldn't expect anything less!
El


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 19, 2009)

nice looking bow you got there B&B. everything he builds is easy on the eyes and for me that creates a problem. I can't afford one of everything that i want. good luck with your buck, don't forget pictures. D.


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 19, 2009)

yep Jim is an artist, hopefully mine is close to going in the forms soon.............he said my yew should have arrived this past week........cant wait !

that bow is a beauty for sure.............good luck with it.....


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 19, 2009)

purdy


----------



## Dennis (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 19, 2009)

SWEET 

that is nice looking


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome, Jim does great wprk!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 19, 2009)

nice........


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 19, 2009)

I think it is a work of art.
Congratulations on your new bow!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Oct 20, 2009)

That bow is just plain.......................................................Handsome!!!


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 20, 2009)

nice!!!


----------



## Tikki (Oct 20, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!  That is a great looking bow! Talented Man...Big Jim!


----------



## cadyak (Oct 20, 2009)

dang Jim. You should be real proud of your artistry Bud.


----------



## ralphbowhunter (Oct 20, 2009)

nice looking bow for sure bacote is my favorite wood and Jim builds a nice bow,Ralph


----------



## pine nut (Oct 20, 2009)

NICE!  Great looking Bow!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 20, 2009)

That sho is a purdy bow!


----------



## BOFF (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to say..........................


































I think the white ruined the bow. 











































You better sell it to me, and have Jim build you a new one.













Gorgeous bow!!!! 

I really like it!!!


----------

